# What Kind of Cichlid is this?



## saeeeed (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## mtmichaelson (Jun 1, 2009)

It looks to me like the Pseudotropheus crabro, aka the Bumblebee Cichlid.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont see a picture


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i have no idea of what it is exactly but with a nose that short it cant be a bumblebee. my guess would be a cross with a body shape and coloring like that


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

It looks like it is definetely a Tropheus... look up some pictures on google, you may get a result... it's probably a hybrid


----------



## Blue Lagoon Pets (Dec 16, 2009)

it is a Tropheus Moorii Kiriza Ikola "Yellow Band 2". I have these as well.


----------

